# New pics......Fossorochromis rostratus



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

*Enjoy*


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice fish... I've been wanting to get one of these for the all male Hap/Peacock tank. How are they tempermentaly? are they bullies? Or are they rather somewhat passive?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Nice new shots!


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Thanks guys!

IME rostratus are one of the more passive large haps I have or have had in the past. 
They pretty much do their own thing, not paying much attention to the other fish.


----------



## Tybo (Mar 18, 2007)

Beautiful fish Bigfishferd... You have some of the fish I need to finish off my tank.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Really nice male. You're making me miss my wild caught group. :thumb:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOH pretty!


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Whats the size on that bad boy?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

he's so nice! congrats, nice pics


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

MidNightCowBoy said:


> Whats the size on that bad boy?


He is around the 8" mark.

Thanks for the comments.


----------

